# your little



## grossopodo

How do you say/sign :
Your little (Thomas)
Your little (fox)
etc.

thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome 

I'll assume you're thinking about wrapping up a letter to someone. I can't say that ending a letter with "your little" is very common here so I'll admit I'm a little stumped (maybe someone else has a better idea though).

I might say_Micuțul tău,
Thomas_​... maybe. 

As to "your little fox", Romanian often uses suffixes to create diminutives of objects and names so _fox_ would be "vulpe", specifically male fox "vulpoi", and little fox is "vulpiță" (erm, I'd expect that to be used when talking about a "foxy lady") or male: "vulpișor".

So you could say perhaps_your little fox Thomas
Al tău vulpișor, Thomas / Vulpișorul tău, Thomas_
( sorry, doesn't sound too nice to me)​Of course, if you're thinking about Saint-Exupéry's fox or it's an inside joke of some sort, you might want to ditch the diminutive and say_Al tău, Thomas-vulpea_
_(yours, Thomas-the-fox)_​I used the general word, not the "male" one because the latter is used to mean someone who is sneaky and St-Exupéry's fox was translated as "vulpe".

Sigh. I do hope someone else has a better idea.


----------



## farscape

How about...

Terms of endearment:
Tomiţă al tău (from Tom and the Romanian diminutive Tomiţă)
Vulpiţa ta (referring to a girl/woman)

Or when signing a letter ( following Trisia's idea):
Al tău, Tomiţă
A ta vulpiţă (fem.), (name)

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Aww, those are so cute!


----------



## grossopodo

Wow thanks for the good insight!
You nailed exactly what I was looking for. Every exemple should useful to me.

It's to be used rather in a "love" context, indeed.

But are "foxes" more associated to females in romanian? 
Farscape, assuming I'm the male, and the fox, can I use your proposition "Vulpita ta/A ta vulpita"? I'm usure, though it seems to sound good to Trisia!


----------



## Trisia

Hi again,

Romanian doesn't have "it" for objects and animals. We tend to associate gender with animals then. _Vulpe _is the general term but also means female fox, _lup_ is general but also means male wolf, _pisică _is general/female cat, etc.

Please don't use "vulpiță" if you're male. It really only works for girls. Better use "vulpișor" (male fox cub) or Farscape's first suggestion. Or find out if she knows French and use "Ton renardeau, Thomas" (your fox cub). I know at least one Romanian girl who called her boyfriend that.


----------



## grossopodo

Trust me I've extensively used Renard/Renardeau... I'm French  
It also came first from Le Petit Prince 

As you may know "renard" is masculine in French so it's a bit unfortunate it doesn't work the same in Romanian because I wish I could have used it as well in her own language. It often means more when it's your mothertongue.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Sorry guys, I might be completely wrong but why wouldn't "*vulpoi*" or "*vulpan*" work? 

These words are used exclusively for males. 

 robbie


----------



## farscape

robbie_SWE said:


> Sorry guys, I might be completely wrong but why wouldn't "*vulpoi*" or "*vulpan*" work?
> 
> These words are used exclusively for males.
> 
> robbie



You mean: *micul tău vulpoi/vulpan*? Vulpoi/vulpan makes me think of a big and old fox, probably not what the OP is looking for. 

 f.


----------

